# 3D Soaps



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2007)

Scented with my citrus blend.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

nice color... beautiful


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks!
They were time consuming. I will make these for fun, but not in any big quantity.

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful!
I only have one 3D mold (for Hubby;s soap on a rope  :wink: ) but somehow I can never get it look as 'clean' at that part where you pour the soap into it.. :?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Val all it takes is a sharp knife!  I have a 3-d mold and I always have a "hangover" part and I just slice it off and rub the nub!  HAHAHAHAHAHHAH ok lets add that to the list!  RUB THE NUB!!!!!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, I tried that, but with the rope in the middle it's kinda weird!  
Hmm.. I'll have to make one w/o a rope and RUB the NUB! *rofl*


----------



## Woodi (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh those are pretty! I love the shape of round in my hand, and pink is my fav color. Nice job, Irena!


----------

